# too much?



## mark0420 (Sep 1, 2011)

i got 215 lbs of rock is that too much? its not in the tank yet (cleaning still). it is a 48" 55gal


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds like a lot for a 55 but you wont know until you start to put it in, you could always save some for your next tank


----------



## mark0420 (Sep 1, 2011)

my thoughts exactly. i went overboard on purpose just in case some rocks dont fit in right


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

I'd estimate I have about that much in my 60 gal with pretty much the same footprint. I don't think it's too much, there's still plenty of swimming space. Check out my tank for an idea of how it would look.


----------



## mark0420 (Sep 1, 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Sd5kl_JawEV09RFcjrZ169MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink
What do you think?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the look of the rock but I prefer to stack it taller in the tank and still leave some open section of sand visible.

What species of fish were you planning on stocking? That will help you decide which way to place the rocks.


----------



## mark0420 (Sep 1, 2011)

Haven't really decided either yellows or johanni maybe both with 10 yellow and 6 johanni


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't want johannii in a 55G...too aggressive.


----------



## PaNiK (Dec 10, 2003)

it looks pretty cool


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

The tank looks awesome. Love the rock and the background. :thumb:


----------



## PaNiK (Dec 10, 2003)

you'll want to stay on top of that water level. hard water stains suck.


----------



## mark0420 (Sep 1, 2011)

*** found that its pretty easy to remove those just use a razor blade. But i dropped the water line so the cycle completes faster


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Those are some nice big rocks- I'd stand them up tall and lean them against each other rather than stacking them on top of each other. Think "crevices" rather than creating caves. I'd also make 2 or more formations seperated by a little open substrate to create multiple territories.


----------

